# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  и просила вам передать, что ?

## sperk

...и просила вам передать, что ??
Заранее большое спасибо!!  YouTube - Еще раз про любовь (196 :: 
at 129:55

----------


## Marcus

что главное - выдержка.

----------

